# Mini amplificador Electra



## jorge rro (Jul 10, 2014)

compañeros me llego un amplificador electra TAA-33 el cual viene sin los transistores  
amplificadores de audio el amigo me dice que se lo dieron así me gustaría saber si algún colega  a tenido este monstruito y si sabe cuales son los transistores que tiene e buscado en internet pero no sale nada solamente la foto del amplificador .yo tengo transistores darlington  MN2488 y MP1620 mi duda es si sirven estos transistores.


----------



## Lizama51 (Feb 27, 2018)

Tengo el mismo y es buenisimo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Lizama51 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo y es buenisimo



Podrias tomarle una foto para ver de que transistores se trata?


----------



## bluescooker (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola amigos,
Quizás es un poco tarde para reactivar este post, pero tuve un problema similar al de *jorge rro*, hace algún tiempo y tuve que dibujar a mano el esquemático. 
Bueno después de un tiempo busqué los "papiros y manuscritos" y me puse a dibujar el circuito de los módulos de potencia de ese amplificador con el programa SPlan 7.0.  
Les dejo el resultado en PDF para que lo puedan utilizar sin problemas, ojalá a alguien más le sea útil.

Cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## electronicadarlington (Sep 10, 2019)

jorge rro dijo:


> compañeros me llego un amplificador electra TAA-33 el cual viene sin los transistores
> amplificadores de audio el amigo me dice que se lo dieron así me gustaría saber si algún colega  a tenido este monstruito y si sabe cuales son los transistores que tiene e buscado en internet pero no sale nada solamente la foto del amplificador .yo tengo transistores darlington  MN2488 y MP1620 mi duda es si sirven estos transistores.


ESTIMADO LOS TRANSISTORES ORIGINALES SON   D718 Y B686  CUALQUIER CONSULTA SOLO DIGAME YO NECESITO EL DIAGRAMA YA QUE ME FALTAN 2 TRANSISTORES en la placa madre


bluescooker dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> Quizás es un poco tarde para reactivar este post, pero tuve un problema similar al de *jorge rro*, hace algún tiempo y tuve que dibujar a mano el esquemático.
> Bueno después de un tiempo busqué los "papiros y manuscritos" y me puse a dibujar el circuito de los módulos de potencia de ese amplificador con el programa SPlan 7.0.
> Les dejo el resultado en PDF para que lo puedan utilizar sin problemas, ojalá a alguien más le sea útil.
> ...


exelente aporte gracias


----------



## djmark (Sep 19, 2019)

Hola, yo también  tengo ese mismo amplificador y me faltan 2 transistores que van montado en el pre de salida, si alguien me podría ayudar ? , saludo.


----------



## channini (Nov 24, 2019)

Yo conseguí el equipo. Hoy o mañana lo abro y anoto los números de los transistores.


----------



## Juan.Sebastian (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola estimados, a quien pueda ayudarme, hace un mes recibí de regalo este amplificador de un familiar, y el problema que tiene es que le falta un canal, ya que mi tío lo envío a un taller para reparar y nunca se lo devolvieron. Lo otro es que me gustaría saber, ¿cual es la potencia en watss de este equipo? Desde ya les agradeceré su ayuda


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola aquí mismo en el tema, un colega copió el diagrama de este amplificador, échale un vistazo a ver si te sirve.





						Mini amplificador Electra
					

compañeros me llego un amplificador electra TAA-33 el cual viene sin los transistores   amplificadores de audio el amigo me dice que se lo dieron así me gustaría saber si algún colega  a tenido este monstruito y si sabe cuales son los transistores que tiene e buscado en internet pero no sale...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## josco (Sep 13, 2020)

Al escribir le falta un canal, entiendo que le quitaron el pcb con todo y disipador. Es asi? si paso eso entonces habria que clonarlo. La potencia, por el par de transistores que maneja segun el digrama que dejo el campañero mas arriba unos 50 watts creo.


----------



## Carlosapr2016 (Ene 4, 2021)

buenas tardes 

estoy en busca de los valores de las resistencias de polarización la placa tiene el numero 4040721084 es de un equipo Electra TAA 33 , estas esta carbonizadas sin poder saber sus valores , soy de Chile y este equipo perteneció a mi padre que partió este primero de enero y me dedicare a revivir este equipo para recordarle , agradezco su ayuda 

cordialmente Carlos


----------



## josco (Ene 4, 2021)

Pon fotos para ver si alguien lo reconoce o se puede hacer algo.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2021)

Carlosapr2016 dijo:


> estoy en busca de los valores de las resistencias de polarización



¿ El diagrama publicado mas arriba (#4) no te sirve ?


----------



## Carlosapr2016 (Ene 4, 2021)

En la primera foto se ve la resistencia carbonizada



switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ El diagrama publicado mas arriba (#4) no te sirve ?



*M*e dicen que eso pertenece  a la tarjeta de salida de audio y necesito el de tarjeta de entrada o fuente de poder que tiene el numero 4040721084*,* agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2021)

Por lo que pude averiguar, todos estos modelos son el mismo amplificador: EM-KAY TAA-33, Electra TAA-33, Europhon Milano TA-88, Palladium Microline 2000.

Por suerte pude encontrar el diagrama, del Milano, al menos la parte de potencia parece se la misma. *Ojo, ! por las dudas chequear bien !*


----------



## Carlosapr2016 (Ene 4, 2021)

*A*gradezco enormemente la ayuda , bendiciones a todos


----------



## Carlosapr2016 (Abr 19, 2021)

Hola todos , llevo mese tratando de conseguir ayyda con el esquema que me enviaron hace tiempo y no lo logro , les envio esta foto paea ver si es posible me ayuden por favor


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

Mire la foto.. pero veo montón de piezas.. abre pAint  y marca con un circulo... gracias


----------



## Carlosapr2016 (Abr 20, 2021)

Aqui marque lo que esta quemado


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Dibuja a que componentes esta conectado esa resistencia
Me dices el numero de cada transistor...
Ademas mide el voltaje de cada condensador...


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 20, 2021)

4 diodos - esquema 4 zener - D7-10.
2 capacitores de 220uf - c97 y c98.
2 resistencias de 3k3, R125 y R126.
En la segunda foto veo una resistencia de 560 Ohms  - (Verde montada en vertical) - R131 y R132.

Lo único que sobra y no veo son las resistencias de 100 Ohms R123, 124, 127 y 128. Revisa a donde van conectadas las resistencias quemadas, porque esa etapa se parece al siguiente bloque y si es así ya tienes la respuesta.


----------



## virgox (Sep 13, 2021)

Carlosapr2016 Las resistencias que tienes carbonizadas son efectivamente de 100 Ohms y el esquema publicado (taa-88) es efectivamente fiel a los componentes del TAA-33 (al menos en el amplificador que tengo concuerda perfecto.)

Estoy reparando un TAA-33 y llegué a este hilo. Hasta ahora encontré problemas de resistencias en los contactos del rele (aprox 60-90 Ohms) y uno que otro transistor reventado.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 13, 2021)

En una foto de la red, el fabricante Japones dice que este equipo, tiene una potencia instalada de 200 Watts, según reza en la parte posterior de su gabinete y es de ambas tensiones (117//200) VCA 
Segun leí por ahí, parece que la MARCA original, es de origen Israelí.


----------



## virgox (Sep 15, 2021)

El ultimo integrado malo que encontre es un preamp HA1457, para su tiempo de bajo ruido y alta fidelidad, con una alimentación simétrica de +- 25V y en mediciones en placa unos 2 V mas (+-26V). en este punto ya no tengo reemplazo a mano que me soporte esa alimentación. 

Si alguien tiene alguna recomendación "no tan rebuscada". para reemplazo agradeceré vuestros comentarios. 
he estado pensando en usar un OPA2134 y disminuir la fuente simétrica, pero tendré una baja de potencia final y eso no me agrada tanto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2021)

TL081 Funcionando a ± 32 V​ 








						HA1457/HA12017 Upgrade Adapter - 140901 - Cimarron Technology
					

The BrownDog HA1457 upgrade adapter is a PCB that allows you to upgrade an HA1457 or HA12017 op amp with a modern single-channel SOIC-8 or 8-pin DIP op amp.




					www.cimarrontechnology.com


----------



## unmonje (Sep 16, 2021)

virgox dijo:


> El ultimo integrado malo que encontre es un preamp HA1457, para su tiempo de bajo ruido y alta fidelidad, con una alimentación simétrica de +- 25V y en mediciones en placa unos 2 V mas (+-26V). en este punto ya no tengo reemplazo a mano que me soporte esa alimentación.
> 
> Si alguien tiene alguna recomendación "no tan rebuscada". para reemplazo agradeceré vuestros comentarios.
> he estado pensando en usar un OPA2134 y disminuir la fuente simétrica, pero tendré una baja de potencia final y eso no me agrada tanto


Por práctica, jamas permito que un integrado analógico, trabaje a su máxima tensión. Para darle un margen de seguridad y que dure muchos años. Sobre todo porque, despues de 30 años es difícil conseguir repuestos de TODO.
Nada malo pasa si le bajo un par de voltios con algún zener o parecido y poder seguir disfrutando de una buena calidad de sonido que suele ser lo  mas importante, arriba de 0,5 de distorsión no vale la pena escuchar NADA


----------



## virgox (Sep 22, 2021)

Para actualizar el tema por el cual pedí consejos para reemplazar el HA1457, dejo lo que finalmente utilice: un *JRC4558D *y con los voltajes adaptados por bootsrapping con transistores *C1815* y *A1015* diodos* IN4148* y resistencias de *24K *y *27K*, Adjunto el esquemático con un IC por cada canal.  Probé hasta los 60Khz y funcionaba bien. El OpAmp quedó alimentado con un poco mas de 30V rail to rail, y puedo tener una salida de hasta 55 Vpp en la etapa inmediata. 

Gracias por la idea, no la había visto antes y me dio curiosidad por lo que me puse a probar. al final resulto muy practico el arreglo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2021)

Me alegra que hayas podido resolverlo "bootstrapeando" los operacionales cómo te sugerí 

Y quedó re-cómodo ya que podría aguantar hasta +-22V Máx.


----------

